# Maybe good this year



## kmckinnie (Oct 24, 2017)

I seen a lot of ducks this morning while deer hunting flying of head. Look like teal. Several big groups. 
I don’t remember seeming this many this early before. 

Y’all might have a good season.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 26, 2017)

I heard on the Lake Seminole report this morning that Capt. Paul Tyre saw some mallards yesterday. I saw a huge flock of coots yesterday on the lake I hunt from the ramp and had a fella tell me he saw a big group of duck while fishing.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Oct 26, 2017)

We spent all weekend on the Altamaha WMA and the flooding from Miss IRMA killed all the feed in entire area Refuge,Retts and Champeny. Not a bird of the waterfowl variety did we see. It's not to promising for waterfowlers here.A fat ZERO at Butler Island NOTHING.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 26, 2017)

I have only seen three woodies in a week and a half of activity looking as I drive 

And I pass a good many woodie holes round here 

I hope that things change here.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Oct 26, 2017)

I've seen a gadwall hen, a pintail hen, and several ringnecks over this past month.


----------



## Drew dumas (Oct 27, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> We spent all weekend on the Altamaha WMA and the flooding from Miss IRMA killed all the feed in entire area Refuge,Retts and Champeny. Not a bird of the waterfowl variety did we see. It's not to promising for waterfowlers here.A fat ZERO at Butler Island NOTHING.




I’ve been seeing the same up the coast, lately is a little better if you get up the rivers a ways where the storm surge didn’t blow out as much vegetation


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 28, 2017)

Sat in my deer stand this afternoon and heard several flights of wood ducks about a mile from the Savannah


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 28, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Sat in my deer stand this afternoon and heard several flights of wood ducks about a mile from the Savannah



They should be getting into my swamps also then. A lot of acorn trees over them creeks.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 29, 2017)

Haven't seen many down here, but hopefully we'll get some weather this year to drive them down.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 29, 2017)

Saw the first true migrators this morning beside the early blue wings.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 29, 2017)

Seeing Woods , tree rats and turkeys. No deer and the wind is howling right now


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 29, 2017)

Woodrow swam by my tree the other day.  I deer hunt in a Wide creek bottom.  Then saw a few the next day.
They are working their way in I believe.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Oct 29, 2017)

Saw a pair of coots flying about 10 miles offshore Friday, so it's looking good.


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 29, 2017)

I had a pair of coots in my pond in Laurens County last week....I couldn't believe it...


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 31, 2017)

Ducks have arrived....


----------



## hrstille (Oct 31, 2017)

Big groups of greenheads and pintail in my area this week


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Oct 31, 2017)

hrstille said:


> Big groups of greenheads and pintail in my area this week



Seeing anywhere from 53-68 mallards, pintail has left from here, second year in a row they have been here.


----------



## hrstille (Nov 1, 2017)

Quackmasterofgeorgia said:


> Seeing anywhere from 53-68 mallards, pintail has left from here, second year in a row they have been here.



I'm talking 1000s


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Nov 1, 2017)

hrstille said:


> I'm talking 1000s



I'm sure your talking about your place out west. Right now there isn't much water on crops so if you have water you will have the birds.


----------



## hrstille (Nov 1, 2017)

Duckbuster82 said:


> I'm sure your talking about your place out west. Right now there isn't much water on crops so if you have water you will have the birds.



You are correct. We haven't started pumping yet.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 1, 2017)

It's never a good year in Ga.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Nov 1, 2017)

True dat


----------

